# RIP Auzentech



## Kursah (Feb 9, 2014)

Well at least their website...I went searching for 8.1 drivers because I thought I had lost mine. Their site is gone. Not like they had done much anyways. I have my Auzen bypassed with the Aune T1 dac atm. One more reason to. My Auzen X-Fi Forte has been one sweet card for the last 5 years. Not ready to let it go yet...still comparing to Aune T1. I'll mess the X-Fi EQ...I can't find an EQ filter that does better and keeps the energy like it does.

I wonder if we could get TPU to host all known Auzentech drivers? I can donate for the Forte 7.1 for Windows 7, 8 and 8.1 I'm pretty sure. Anyone else have a card from them and drivers to donate? Is there a point in trying or has everyone ditched their Auzen branded cards? I know this brand has been sinking for a while now but I'm assuming they're as-good-as gone now.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Since they just use a Creative DSP anyway


----------



## Batou1986 (Feb 9, 2014)

This is your best bet for drivers 
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/pax-download-auzentech-series/


----------



## Kursah (Feb 9, 2014)

Ya at this point I may put the card away with a burned CD full of drivers and use the Aune T1. I will say I went from my much loved Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music to this and was pretty damn happy with the upgrade. Primarily because of the HP amplifier section and size of the card. Been a good card and good experience overall. Aside from lack of updates, and the company vanishing. Nice link though batou!


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 9, 2014)

my x-fi hdmi is very cool and good . that is sad they died , they were having a lot of similar cards and the only one [xfi hdmi] at the top was not updated to latest hdmi 1.4 ....
same goes with the asus xonar hdmi pcie that is hard to find now ..
the vga having soundcard plus the mobo having one also , the soundcards makers are facing bad days .
may be they should create a physx/opencl accelerator and for sure should have prevented hdmi to have audio and video to works....and let audio only be possible . the hdmi cable itself , being largely better than 6 or 8 mini-jacks or rca....


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm done with soundcards and all the drama. However this is still upsetting to hear.

Also thier FB page hasn't had an official brand posted update since 2012


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 9, 2014)

remixedcat said:


> I'm done with soundcards and all the drama. However this is still upsetting to hear.
> 
> Also thier FB page hasn't had an official brand posted update since 2012


yeah, dedicated soundcard has their own problem


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 9, 2014)

Actually it seems they have a malware infection issues and have taken down the webpage. avast! is not happy about their press webpage...


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 9, 2014)

???? what other scanners flipped out? any other word on this?


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 9, 2014)

Kursah said:


> Well at least their website...I went searching for 8.1 drivers because I thought I had lost mine. Their site is gone. Not like they had done much anyways. I have my Auzen bypassed with the Aune T1 dac atm. One more reason to. My Auzen X-Fi Forte has been one sweet card for the last 5 years. Not ready to let it go yet...still comparing to Aune T1. I'll mess the X-Fi EQ...I can't find an EQ filter that does better and keeps the energy like it does.
> 
> I wonder if we could get TPU to host all known Auzentech drivers? I can donate for the Forte 7.1 for Windows 7, 8 and 8.1 I'm pretty sure. Anyone else have a card from them and drivers to donate? Is there a point in trying or has everyone ditched their Auzen branded cards? I know this brand has been sinking for a while now but I'm assuming they're as-good-as gone now.




I have a Meridian 2G and never used Auzen's website for driver download, preferring to go to C-Media instead.

But, yes, they have been unresponsive for at least two years.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 9, 2014)

I'd be happy to be a backup host as well


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 9, 2014)

I am so glad this crap company is gone. I mean it. Great hardware (on paper!!!) means jack shit when drivers are a joke and support is nonexistant.

I bought Forte back in 2008 (or so I think) and it gave me nothing but headaches. Messed up PCB (or whatever caused the buzzing noise), not more than three drivers released during the entire time, RMA that took months to process and almost didn't materialize because it took them fking SIX MONTHS TO ANSWER TO MY TICKET, and I was told I'd have to pay because the warranty was over.

They got what they deserved.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 9, 2014)

SIX MONTHS TO ANSWER A SUPPORT TICKET!!!! WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 10, 2014)

Six months? I had opened a ticket more than 18 months ago that never did get a reply, even after I sent a half-dozen followup email inquires.

And as far as drivers go, they are only the chip manufacturers' drivers, after all. So, blame Creative for the crappy drivers, it would not be the first time.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2014)

i also need 8.1 drivers for my auzen X-mystique, its a CMI-8768


C-media have a website with drivers, but you need a login to access them :/ anyone know where we can find 8.0/8.1 drivers? the win7 ones install but without the Cmedia software i'm stuck with stereo sound


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> I am so glad this crap company is gone. I mean it. Great hardware (on paper!!!) means jack shit when drivers are a joke and support is nonexistant.
> 
> I bought Forte back in 2008 (or so I think) and it gave me nothing but headaches. Messed up PCB (or whatever caused the buzzing noise), not more than three drivers released during the entire time, RMA that took months to process and almost didn't materialize because it took them fking SIX MONTHS TO ANSWER TO MY TICKET, and I was told I'd have to pay because the warranty was over.
> 
> They got what they deserved.




Your blame is misguided.

You probably won't reply.  But the Forte was a Creative card that was manufacturered by Auzentech. The driver support was Creative Labs.


I actually had The Auzentech X-Meridian, it was perfect even on the first revision of C-media drivers I couldn't ask for more.  I also had the Creative Auzen Forte, drivers were OK, there was a few bearable glitches here and there but good overall. I now have an Xonar DS, drivers revision are extremely infrequent, but the drivers are 100% stable so I don't even care for an update.


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 11, 2014)

Mussels said:


> i also need 8.1 drivers for my auzen X-mystique, its a CMI-8768
> 
> 
> C-media have a website with drivers, but you need a login to access them :/ anyone know where we can find 8.0/8.1 drivers? the win7 ones install but without the Cmedia software i'm stuck with stereo sound


here there is one made for your chip http://www.cmedia.com.tw/EN/DownloadCenter_Detail/pserno-0/dtype-ALL.html
tv and sound drivers are all same from xp x64 to w8.1 , i use a lot of 8 or 8.1 drivers with my pcs all running win7 x64 .
they are all using the new - non direct-sound system ....


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 11, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> Your blame is misguided.
> 
> You probably won't reply.  But the Forte was a Creative card that was manufacturered by Auzentech. The driver support was Creative Labs.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, Forte was NOT a Creative card. It had the chip (are they called processors on soundcards?) from Creative, but everything else was their design.
Also, I couldn't give two fucks (sorry I can't think of any more suitable expression) about things like these, because I bought the card from Auzentech, not Creative. Also, I am 99% sure they did have means to modify the drivers and fix stuff.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> As far as I know, Forte was NOT a Creative card. It had the chip (are they called processors on soundcards?) from Creative, but everything else was their design.



Every Forte driver revision thus far was written by Creative. If the driver revisions slowed down its because Creative decided not to write any more.
We don't know the inner workings of their contract, had Auzentech modified Creative's drivers maybe they would have got sued.



Octopuss said:


> Also, I couldn't give two fucks (sorry I can't think of any more suitable expression) about things like these, because I bought the card from Auzentech, not Creative. Also, I am 99% sure they did have means to modify the drivers and fix stuff.



I see you have an ATI video card manufacturered by ASUS.

ATI fix the drivers, you don't expect ASUS to modify the drivers once a month? Same thing with Creative and Auzentech.


----------



## Octopuss (Feb 11, 2014)

Whatever dude.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2014)

jcgeny said:


> here there is one made for your chip http://www.cmedia.com.tw/EN/DownloadCenter_Detail/pserno-0/dtype-ALL.html
> tv and sound drivers are all same from xp x64 to w8.1 , i use a lot of 8 or 8.1 drivers with my pcs all running win7 x64 .
> they are all using the new - non direct-sound system ....



try clicking a link there, see what happens.

also, i have the win7 driver - it installs just fine, but you CANNOT get more than stereo sound without the tray icon/app running - it defaults to "windows input in, stereo speakers out" until you change a setting you no longer have a control for...


----------



## jcgeny (Feb 11, 2014)

you can ask by email [ http://www.cmedia.com.tw/EN/about_pre_contact.html  ]

*Technology Support* 
Tel: +886-2-8773-1100 ext118/122 
E-mail : sales@cmedia.com.tw

or try this link : http://www.touslesdrivers.com/index.php?v_page=23&v_code=36264


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2014)

that french site looks good...


oddly enough, the card i have is meant to be 8768+ but it looks like its running 8770 drivers :/

will grab the 8770 win 8 drivers and give them a whirl


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Octopuss said:


> Whatever dude.



Classic response of a man that can't admit he is wrong.


Kursah,

The strange thing is normally when companies folds there is a few articles floating around the net or an official closing words from the company thanking you for your support. The Auzentech site is definitely down though.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2014)

JCgeny (you have erockers old avatar - really confused me) had the winning solution - all the cmedia drivers are available via that french site, they just link you right back. the x-mystique seems to use the 8770 drivers, and it installed and gave me all the software controls i need to fix the audio.

so thanks to this thread  i now have a working windows 8 setup


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 11, 2014)

Mussels said:


> JCgeny (you have erockers old avatar - really confused me) had the winning solution - all the cmedia drivers are available via that french site, they just link you right back. the x-mystique seems to use the 8770 drivers, and it installed and gave me all the software controls i need to fix the audio.
> 
> so thanks to this thread  i now have a working windows 8 setup



For future reference for the members of the TPU community and guests reading. Traditional Auzentech cards use C-media chipsets, so new drivers can be found on C-media's website.

If you have a Auzentech / Creative hybrid card, you will have to wait for Creative to release new drivers. Don't hold your breath.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 11, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> For future reference for the members of the TPU community and guests reading. Traditional Auzentech cards use C-media chipsets, so new drivers can be found on C-media's website.
> 
> If you have a Auzentech / Creative hybrid card, you will have to wait for Creative to release new drivers. Don't hold your breath.




the x-fi cards have modded drivers on the pax forums. looks like we all have alternatives for now.

past windows 8 we're in trouble, but meh. we can manage for now.


----------



## catnipkiller (Feb 11, 2014)

This company was a joke. The drivers they had online would not work with my card only the cd drivers worked. They told me my pc did not support the sound card but it works fine on cd drivers. I hope they never sell pc parts ever again.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 11, 2014)

They are gone bro. Its odd they got hyped few years ago in pc mags...


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 11, 2014)

eidairaman1 said:


> They are gone bro. Its odd they got hyped few years ago in pc mags...



To their credit their cards were top notch. Generally every review was glowing.  I think the hype was well deserved at the time.

IMO they shouldn't have did that deal with Creative. They should have kept the C-media chips, C-media drivers were solid and stable.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> To their credit their cards were top notch. Generally every review was glowing.  I think the hype was well deserved at the time.
> 
> IMO they shouldn't have did that deal with Creative. They should have kept the C-media chips, C-media drivers were solid and stable.



the deal with creative killed them. the deal was that for X years they could ONLY release cards with creative chips, and that creative would control the drivers.

we all see how that turned out - excellent company killed off (my auzen was low end from them at the time, and its STILL got awesome analogue quality and DD live encoding, now that c-media drivers can be downloaded)


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Mussels said:


> the deal with creative killed them. the deal was that for X years they could ONLY release cards with creative chips, and that creative would control the drivers.
> 
> we all see how that turned out - excellent company killed off (my auzen was low end from them at the time, and its STILL got awesome analogue quality and DD live encoding, now that c-media drivers can be downloaded)



The funny thing was when Auzentech emerged, Creative was still a monopoly.

Auzentech had a very strong offering, high quality components, Dolby Digital Live and DTS Interactive with no false advertising, no hoops to jump through, and with stable drivers.

So they enter this crazy deal with Creative only to get crushed by the monopoly they were initially successful fighting against.

Who are we left with now for dedicated sound? Asus and Creative. It's only a matter of time before Asus gets crushed.

I have a feeling that dedicated sound cards will disappear, Creative will start integrating their chips directly on the motherboard (onboard) a bit like Cmedia and VIA.

Why doesn't ATI and Nvidia can get a Dolby Digital Live license for their video cards? If they're trying to make their video cards more HTPC friendly this should seriously be considered IMO.


----------



## Vario (Feb 12, 2014)

Theres other brands like http://www.esi-audio.com/products/julia/.

There will always be professional level sound cards.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 12, 2014)

Dent1 said:


> Kursah,
> 
> The strange thing is normally when companies folds there is a few articles floating around the net or an official closing words from the company thanking you for your support. The Auzentech site is definitely down though.



Ya I know. I've been watching for years as they went quiet. I'm just assuming it's all over and they did just go out quietly..or maybe they're looking to strike back...maybe something happened and was announced and it wasn't big enough to hit many radars? Who knows...but ya the site's expired and the last update was for 8.1 drivers...before that was over a year for Windows 8 drivers...then years for the Windows 7 driver. Can't say I needed better drivers though.

I bought this Forte and they were all the rage. I never really had issues with the drivers...the buzzing static was only happening when I left music paused too long...I'm not sure if that was drivers or hardware...I would ASSume drivers.simply stopping and restarting the song took care of that. It's been a good card...but then I had great luck with my Creative X-Fi Xtreme Music too.

Mussels I'll try to update the OP with links and such...I don't really have time to do much though. But if people want to post legitimate links or maybe we can talk W1z into hosting some Auzen drivers (I like this one! ).


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2014)

i'm with dent1. i want a soundcard (preferably in my GPU) with DD/DTS and onwards encoding support.


----------



## Dent1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Vario said:


> Theres other brands like http://www.esi-audio.com/products/julia/.
> 
> There will always be professional level sound cards.



Agreed, but this is for a different market, not gaming or movie playback, but more a niche music production e.g. MIDI input for connecting a guitar or other instrument.


----------



## remixedcat (Feb 16, 2014)

For those wanting better sound a DAC/amp is better anyways.

I love my Fiio so far. And it's not even that high end. Muuuuch better than my onboard realtek as well as my audigy 2 zs.


----------



## tordogs (Feb 16, 2014)

This site has lots of  the Auzentech drivers.  Thanks to HardOCP member SirMaster.

http://lucca.hardforum.com/rewrite/...php&id=1&match=1&source=none&destination=none


----------



## m0nt3 (Feb 16, 2014)

I think they had to strike a deal with creative, because ASUS had struck a deal with c-media for the oxygen-hd chip, that the x-merdian was using.


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 21, 2014)

For gaming Creative is better anyway. Had one C-Media card (Asus Essence STX) and i was far from impressed. Raw hardware specs are great but in-game 3D positioning sound was just pathetic. Couldn't sense a thing where anything is was coming from. But with any Creative card, easily.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 21, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> For gaming Creative is better anyway. Had one C-Media card (Asus Essence STX) and i was far from impressed. Raw hardware specs are great but in-game 3D positioning sound was just pathetic. Couldn't sense a thing where anything is was coming from. But with any Creative card, easily.



that  depends on the games - creative had a monopoly, so many games were surround sound ONLY on creative. warcraft III was a great example - EAX for positional surround, anything else was just duplicated stereo.

that had nothing to do with hardware or being superior, as you could always use EAX emulation to get the same sound on other cards (via a modded copy of the alchemy program always worked for me)


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm not talking about EAX or speakers number, i'm talking about how a soundcard renders 3D sound to the speakers (be it stereo or surround). And in this case, Creative wins hands down easily. Only card that was ever a serious competition were Aureal Vortex 2 based cards back in 1998 or so. Realtek HD Audio and C-Media, they are great for music and movies, but very bad for gaming, because you just can't take advantage of the sound like you can with SB X-Fi or SBZ cards in 3D game world. Because i simply need to know where enemies are with pinpoint accuracy. And that works with SBZ (and it did with X-Fi that i had before, the Auzentech X-Fi Forte).


----------



## Mussels (Feb 22, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> I'm not talking about EAX or speakers number, i'm talking about how a soundcard renders 3D sound to the speakers (be it stereo or surround). And in this case, Creative wins hands down easily. Only card that was ever a serious competition were Aureal Vortex 2 based cards back in 1998 or so. Realtek HD Audio and C-Media, they are great for music and movies, but very bad for gaming, because you just can't take advantage of the sound like you can with SB X-Fi or SBZ cards in 3D game world. Because i simply need to know where enemies are with pinpoint accuracy. And that works with SBZ (and it did with X-Fi that i had before, the Auzentech X-Fi Forte).



the only reason they had better accuracy was the monopoly on the software tied to them... the software crippled non creative cards.


----------



## Nordic (Feb 22, 2014)

RejZoR said:


> I'm not talking about EAX or speakers number, i'm talking about how a soundcard renders 3D sound to the speakers (be it stereo or surround). And in this case, Creative wins hands down easily. Only card that was ever a serious competition were Aureal Vortex 2 based cards back in 1998 or so. Realtek HD Audio and C-Media, they are great for music and movies, but very bad for gaming, because you just can't take advantage of the sound like you can with SB X-Fi or SBZ cards in 3D game world. Because i simply need to know where enemies are with pinpoint accuracy. And that works with SBZ (and it did with X-Fi that i had before, the Auzentech X-Fi Forte).


You play Ns2. Have you seen anything different in positioning with it? I went from a xonar DG to an azuntech prelude and saw no difference in positioning. Sounded better but I could tell where people were just as well. Now I have gone to this Aune t1 and it definitely is not as good in positioning but that doesn't surprise me.


----------

